# Bout time greyhound racing was banned ....



## kingofnobbys (Jul 17, 2016)

Should have been banned years ago. Just my humble opinion.

Now how about horse racing ?


----------



## jase75 (Jul 17, 2016)

I agree, I hope all of the states follow the lead of NSW and ACT.


----------



## Wally (Jul 17, 2016)

Be careful what you wish for. The keeping of reptiles is viewed rather dimly by the same type of people that are now celebrating greyhound racing's demise in NSW.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 17, 2016)

Jumps racing should have gone before greyhounds, IMO.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 17, 2016)

Blame the animal for the humans obsession... sigh..


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jul 18, 2016)

As a rather passionate Advocate for the fair treatment of domestic animals (Especially dogs) this is some of the best news i've heard in a while, Now we just ban other animals abused for human entertainment and i can sleep easy, Unfortunately due to human nature if their can be a profit made from exploiting a resource that is abundant, We will do it. Lets just hope Illegal greyhound racing doesn't become a thing.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 18, 2016)

Banning greyhound racing on misrepresented facts makes no sense. I hate greyhound racing and was subjected to it from a child into an adult and know for a fact that live baiting was only done by a select few morons, the majority of greyhound owners treated their dogs with great care. As for the disposal of dogs that are too slow to race I'd like to see proof that killing them was as wide spread as they say. Look at the facts that have since come out in the paper, the report that Mike Baird has based his action on had 7 major flaws. 1 flaw was to use the case of greyhound racer who was quoted as saying that he drowned pups that were too slow. That person turned out to be a greyhound racer in the U.S.A not Australia. I hate greyhound racing because it's just not my thing but people should be free to pursue sports and hobbies when done ethically. If you find the ban on greyhound racing acceptable then swap the topic for reptile ownership and re-evaluate the logic. Would you be happy for Mike Baird to ban a Native animal keepers licence because people feed live foods to reptiles, kill deformed or low grade prodginy that doesn't meet their standard, owning exotic species and native animals off licence, the connection of ownership to people in the drug trade etc. Take a look at you tube at people who post feeding of live prey for amusement. Just because some people don't like other peoples chosen sports or hobbies they need to learn to acceptance. If the ban on greyhound racing is accepted then it's a flow on effect as people push for bans on other sports and hobbies. I see the push from narrow minded people about reptile ownership so this ban is only adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 18, 2016)

It seems to me that it's a case of a great deal of people who are passionate about their animals and the sport are being punished for the disgusting acts of a few.

I wonder how many of those that have posted have had any involvement in the sport itself?

My brother any many of his friends breed and race greyhounds and have done so for many many years. Sure, like any sport or hobby involving animals there are going to be bad eggs but the vast majority that are involved see their dogs as family members and respect and treat them in a manor that could best be described as passionate.

These dogs love to race, it's part of their make up and natural instinct and any one who has witnessed their enthusiasm on race days can attest to this.

Strict regulation on aspects of the sport such as the number of litters allowed to be produced and goal sentences for anyone convicted of live baiting are two that come to mind and should be implemented.

If we are going to take the ethical and moral high ground regarding sports or hobbies involving animals shouldn't we also consider our own hobby? When viewed from outside the hobby, couldn't keeping reptiles in captivity be looked at as just being for our own pleasure and entertainment?

Do we ban all sports, hobbies and business pursuits that involve animals? What about dog trials and dog shows? Pig racing (as seen at agricultural shows), horse racing, steeple chasing, cattle drafting, show jumping, rodeos, animals bred for food, animals bred for the domestic pet trade, the list is endless and could very well include the hobby of keeping reptiles. 

What's moral and ethical about the armed forces breeding and engaging bomb detection dogs? 

No doubt there are bad eggs involved in all these mentioned above so should the vast majority that do the right thing ethically and morally be punished for the acts of a few.

That's my rave over.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 18, 2016)

Some good points from apprenticegnome and GBWhite. I still stand by what I said about jumps racing though; unnecessarily cruel.

And look how they banned dwarf tossing as well.....  :lol:


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 18, 2016)

I wonder if pin the tail on the donkey will be banned next :lol:


----------



## Spider178 (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a "rescued" greyhound and have done a lot of research into the industry. I believe a big problem is the excessive wastage, Australia wide they kill somewhere in the region of 15,000 dogs a year due to so called wastage. My girl was walked into a vet with her sister to be put to sleep because she would not chase the lure. 
They had to plead with the owner to let them hand her over to a rescue organisation for refining. Thank goodness he agreed as she is the perfect pet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 20, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrr, just another case of the minority's behavior affecting the majority's enjoyment, instead of putting all the tax $'s made through the T.A.B. in extra enforcement officers and handing out bigger fines and suspensions to offenders they just throw a blanket over the entire industry and say it is "ALL" bad, and the best way to treat the situation is to take it out of the too hard basket and throw the whole thing in the bin, it is disgusting just like the car modification people, (of which i was 1 when i was younger) i just hope Baird does not create a knee jerk reaction within the other states and more sensible heads prevail.

I have seen in person the terrible way some breeders and trainers of Greyhounds have live baited their dogs with cats possums and wabbits and in every instance i have reported them to RSPCA, the Greyhound Racing Board, the local council and local and federal members, and in every case there was never anything done about it so these cretins just got to go about their business as usual, when i queried the authorities that i had reported it to about the lack of action the response was the same from all of them they lacked the man power to do the investigations and unfortunately could not do anything about it unless they caught them in the act, I asked them if i supplied photographic evidence would it help to make a difference and they said that as i was not an officer of any of the aforementioned organisations it would not be of any help, so it is little wonder why this cancer has eaten away at the industry.

Baird had better have a look at the bigger picture here and look at how many tax paying people are legally involved in the greyhound racing industry and how many family's are going to be put to the wall financially if he continues to press for it's ban, and then how many more people are going to be put on the Government tit because there sole form of income is going to be destroyed by this insane decision. Rant over sorry. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Splitmore (Jul 21, 2016)

JackTheHerper said:


> As a rather passionate Advocate for the fair treatment of domestic animals (Especially dogs) this is some of the best news i've heard in a while, Now we just ban other animals abused for human entertainment and i can sleep easy, Unfortunately due to human nature if their can be a profit made from exploiting a resource that is abundant, We will do it. Lets just hope Illegal greyhound racing doesn't become a thing.



Jack, does that include the keeping of reptiles in glass cages? Not having a dig, just pointing out there's a razor thin, and often blurred line between whats acceptable and whats not. Many see keeping any animal in captivity as 'abuse'. I'm sure most people are happy to see the ban on greyhound racing, I do have sympathy for the people who's lives, and livelihood it has affected


----------



## jase75 (Jul 21, 2016)

Greyhounds are extremely intelligent , affectionate social dogs. They need stimulation and regular attention to be happy and healthy. As for reptiles , as long as they have adequate space, water, food and correct temperatures they thrive in captivity without any social interaction. I am all for the ban on Greyhound racing. I know not all trainers are guilty of what's been reported but for such a small industry the amount of cruel and corrupt practices warrants the total ban of Greyhound racing.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 21, 2016)

I own whippets and while I am not educated on this topic to make a statement (especially on a kind of political and sensitive one it would be inappropriate, I am kinda neutral anyways) I will say while they are very fast and intelligent dogs, most of their time is spent lazing around and sleeping, so a life of full physical activity for both greyhounds and allies would be fairly enjoyable in some aspects but they need their rest. I also think it is stupid that thousands are killed each year because they "don't make the cut." 
*Trigger warning*
Why can't we apply that ****ed up logic to human beings :lol: or cats


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 22, 2016)

jase75 said:


> Greyhounds are extremely intelligent , affectionate social dogs. They need stimulation and regular attention to be happy and healthy. As for reptiles , as long as they have adequate space, water, food and correct temperatures they thrive in captivity without any social interaction. I am all for the ban on Greyhound racing. I know not all trainers are guilty of what's been reported but for such a small industry the amount of cruel and corrupt practices warrants the total ban of Greyhound racing.




I dare say the amount of cruelty that's been the cause of the ban is most likely only the tip of the iceberg , I would wager that their are many other mass killing fields of this kind of dog all over Australia on "friendly" farms or off in the bush (many of which will never be discovered). I will remind you that is the same industry that has regularly been involved in blooding their dogs using live animals (rabbits, declawed cats, piglings etc) because it enhances the dogs' willingness to give chase.

Fox hunting using packs of hounds was banned for a similar reason. 

Surely if the dogs were "not up the grade" or simply wouldn't chase, they could easily have been found homes with families who want a dog as a pet rather than as a income stream - if they are such wonderful social dogs (that is).

I still think it's high time this "industry" was shutdown and banned. I for one would be pleased if this breed of dog were to become extinct here in Australia, along with a few other purpose bred hunting breeds of dogs. 

I have zero sympathy for those who are involved in the industry.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 22, 2016)

Where's the proof of thousands of dogs killed? Where's the proof of the ones being killed because they were slow? You wager that there are many more killing fields across Australia undiscovered, so you are basing your belief on pure speculation. It is the actions of the few bad eggs that are effecting the many morally and ethically legit people in the sport. The more this gets reported in the paper the more it looses credibility. Keinbah kennels has the first reported mass grave site in Australia according to a newspaper I read yesterday. Going on the facts reported it ESTIMATES 99+ dogs killed. It also states they SUSPECT the dogs died by either a blunt blow to the back of the head or gunshot. Where did they get the figures for the other 67,900 dogs killed in 12 months? Facebook? Aren't they sure if it's a bullet hole or a blunt force injury? Too much speculation with too little fact. I feel I am definitely qualified to pass opinion on this topic being that I was subjected to greyhound racing from the late 70's onwards. I have seen blooding in the hunter region twice and at the well known track only 1 dog participated whilst at least 7 other people with dogs waited for it to be over so they could use the lure instead. Blooding rampant? Hardly. Acceptable? Not at all. Punish the criminal not the citizen. Seems some people just think about themselves and not consider others when it comes to supporting a ban.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 22, 2016)

apprenticegnome said:


> Where's the proof of thousands of dogs killed? Where's the proof of the ones being killed because they were slow? You wager that there are many more killing fields across Australia undiscovered, so you are basing your belief on pure speculation. It is the actions of the few bad eggs that are effecting the many morally and ethically legit people in the sport. The more this gets reported in the paper the more it looses credibility. Keinbah kennels has the first reported mass grave site in Australia according to a newspaper I read yesterday. Going on the facts reported it ESTIMATES 99+ dogs killed. It also states they SUSPECT the dogs died by either a blunt blow to the back of the head or gunshot. Where did they get the figures for the other 67,900 dogs killed in 12 months? Facebook? Aren't they sure if it's a bullet hole or a blunt force injury? Too much speculation with too little fact. I feel I am definitely qualified to pass opinion on this topic being that I was subjected to greyhound racing from the late 70's onwards. I have seen blooding in the hunter region twice and at the well known track only 1 dog participated whilst at least 7 other people with dogs waited for it to be over so they could use the lure instead. Blooding rampant? Hardly. Acceptable? Not at all. Punish the criminal not the citizen. Seems some people just think about themselves and not consider others when it comes to supporting a ban.



I don't know or really care where you are plucking those numbers from.

Also witnessing and doing nothing to stop the practice is equivalent to supporting the practice of blooding IMO. Had they personally been opposed to the practice they would have reported the incident/s and taken steps to have those involved removed permanently from their industry. Another reason why they now can expect zero sympathy from me.

Majority of the people who have greyhounds (nearly all) are in it for the winnings they expect / hope to gain from their dogs, no other reason. If the dog doesn't race successfully it's no longer an income source but a financial liability ( no more doggy , how often do you see these dogs being offered as family pets ? ).


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm not so sure the whole truth has been revealed with the greyhound racing industry. I think regulation could be tighter and cowboys forced out of the industry. But to ban things. I hate that word. I can't see this particular 'ban' sticking. Rub out the cruelty, but let's be fair on those involved within the industry that truly love their dogs.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 22, 2016)

K.O.N has a point, I'm guilty. At around 7 years old I should have reported it, recorded the footage on my I-phone for proof. Different era where people weren't so consumed about reporting bad practices. I can name multiple tracks in N.S.W where it doesn't occur so that in itself debunks this as being so widespread. My involvement covered 2 states so I was definitely out there enough to see the rogues. The figures came out of the Sydney Telegraph last week and another paper I read yesterday. The report they rely on the Government from memory won't even furnish yet for scrutiny. Have you been involved in the Greyhound racing industry K.O.N's?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 22, 2016)

apprenticegnome said:


> K.O.N has a point, I'm guilty. At around 7 years old I should have reported it, recorded the footage on my I-phone for proof. Different era where people weren't so consumed about reporting bad practices. I can name multiple tracks in N.S.W where it doesn't occur so that in itself debunks this as being so widespread. My involvement covered 2 states so I was definitely out there enough to see the rogues. The figures came out of the Sydney Telegraph last week and another paper I read yesterday. The report they rely on the Government from memory won't even furnish yet for scrutiny. Have you been involved in the Greyhound racing industry K.O.N's?



At 7 yo you wouldn't have then been considered a credible witness. You wouldn't have been there as an unaccompanied/unsupervised child, the adult/s who took you to the venue did nothing. This is can be not excused as being different times so OK. It's never been OK. 
The people do did these cruel things to their animals knew they were acting in a criminal manner and tried to hide the results , so unless you at the venues 24/7 and vigilant , you have no way of knowing what was happening on site or nearby (in the dead of night and out of sight on the sly) OR are you trying to tell me it was something they openly talked in public about doing ? (I think not).

As to your demand to SHOW ME THE EVIDENCE , I have no access to it , and I expect more is unlikely to be made available until the cops, RSPCA, and courts are done , you can bet more people are under investigation and likely to be prosecuted in the courts in the near future.

No I'm not and never have been involved in any way in greyhound racing or the least bit interested in supporting the industry (anymore than I'm interested in horses) , I am still entitled to express an opinion NTL , I really don't care if my opinions upset you or your fellow greyhound industry supporters.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 22, 2016)

You've hit the nail square on the head. You are speaking unqualified and without direct evidence about an industry you have no connection to. I'm not condemning you for having an opinion but the lack of evidence you have to support your claims. In the 70's people turned a blind eye to these sort of matters more frequent than today and it wasn't as closely guarded a secret back then. I am sure you don't report every crime around you (mates that smoke pot, an item stolen from work, bullying against a defenceless person etc). This is the reality of the real world. You may not report all crimes but does that make you guilty of the offences being committed because you saw them happen? Can you honestly say that you are without sin?


----------



## Wally (Jul 22, 2016)

apprenticegnome said:


> I am sure you don't report every crime around you



After interacting with old mate on here for quite awhile, I kinda get the feeling he would.

Let your cat wander across his yard and take a dump in his garden and all bets are off.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 22, 2016)

On a lighter note would that make him "No S--t Sherlock"?:lol:


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 22, 2016)

apprenticegnome said:


> You've hit the nail square on the head. You are speaking unqualified and without direct evidence about an industry you have no connection to. I'm not condemning you for having an opinion but the lack of evidence you have to support your claims. In the 70's people turned a blind eye to these sort of matters more frequent than today and it wasn't as closely guarded a secret back then. I am sure you don't report every crime around you (mates that smoke pot, an item stolen from work, bullying against a defenceless person etc). This is the reality of the real world. You may not report all crimes but does that make you guilty of the offences being committed because you saw them happen? Can you honestly say that you are without sin?



Actually, I will promptly report crimes involving theft and violence and persecution. Zero tolerance for these.

If someone chooses to smoke pot, and does so in private and stays there while under the influence - not my problem, moment they sit behind a steering wheel , they are reported.

I don't give a **** about their reasons.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 22, 2016)

Ooh I love experience vs assumption! It reminds me of crocdoc vs ianinoz!

By [MENTION=41275]kingofnobbys[/MENTION] logic, everyone who witnessed 9/11 or any terrorist attacks and didn't call the authorities is equivalent to a terrorist? You realise with that logic pretty much most of the population in the world are criminals.

Also, seriously? You would report any crime you see, whether it affects your life or not? It's seriously narrow minded and old fashioned of you to think this way. What some people don't get is there is almost always a reason for everything. Someone might be doing drugs because they are so depressed and on the brink of suicide yet you would want to see him slit his wrists with a plastic fork in prison. Or someone stealing some food because that is their livelihood? You need to stop living in your 1700's fantasy world and take a hard look at reality. It ain't perfect sunshine, but it doesn't have to be that way and you're gonna have a hell of a hard time trying to make it perfect.


----------



## Wally (Jul 22, 2016)

crocdoc. Now there's a member who's input I miss.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 22, 2016)

Yep. Also, I love the new sig Wally, it conveniently fits with my president nazi speech thingo I just wrote


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 22, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Ooh I love experience vs assumption! It reminds me of crocdoc vs ianinoz!
> 
> By @kingofnobbys logic, everyone who witnessed 9/11 or any terrorist attacks and didn't call the authorities is equivalent to a terrorist? You realise with that logic pretty much most of the population in the world are criminals.


 strawman argument - irrelevant.



> Also, seriously? You would report any crime you see, whether it affects your life or not? It's seriously narrow minded and old fashioned of you to think this way. What some people don't get is there is almost always a reason for everything. Someone might be doing drugs because they are so depressed and on the brink of suicide yet you would want to see him slit his wrists with a plastic fork in prison.
> 
> Or someone stealing some food because that is their livelihood? You need to stop living in your 1700's fantasy world and take a hard look at reality. It ain't perfect sunshine, but it doesn't have to be that way and you're gonna have a hell of a hard time trying to make it perfect.



Couldn't less about them , simply Darwinism at work. 

People need to know there are consequences , and even if I'm not the victim, someone else was. The perp is not a victim and will simply keep on doing criminal stuff or victimising others because witnesses choose to turn a blind eye and wont report them and are enabling them and making lame excuses for them.


----------



## Wally (Jul 22, 2016)

I made a subtle reference towards your inhumane ideas on cat euthanasia kingofnobbys. Where do you stand on that?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 22, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> strawman argument - irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the guy with all the shiny metal things has the biggest chance to survive? Sounds like Scroogeism to me. Wrong Charles mate :lol:

Since you clearly can't understand Darwinism, I'll give you a simpler scenario. In a world without all of this "consequences for 'crimes'" ******** (because in your words this gets in the way of your apparent belief in Darwinism), out of the psychopathic killer who would literally enjoy seeing his family being eaten alive as they scream in agony (even though they did nothing against him), someone who can make use of their surroundings to benefit their survival and some fat old dude at a computer desk pretending to know stuff that he doesn't know anything about with a bunch of shiny and rounded metal objects, who do you think would survive? Well according to proper Darwinism it is certain that it won't be the last guy.

Wow I can make an entire ranty paragraph on one sentence without bothering with the rest. I feel accomplished


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 23, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> So the guy with all the shiny metal things has the biggest chance to survive? Sounds like Scroogeism to me. Wrong Charles mate :lol:
> 
> Since you clearly can't understand Darwinism, I'll give you a simpler scenario. In a world without all of this "consequences for 'crimes'" ******** (because in your words this gets in the way of your apparent belief in Darwinism), out of the psychopathic killer who would literally enjoy seeing his family being eaten alive as they scream in agony (even though they did nothing against him), someone who can make use of their surroundings to benefit their survival and some fat old dude at a computer desk pretending to know stuff that he doesn't know anything about with a bunch of shiny and rounded metal objects, who do you think would survive? Well according to proper Darwinism it is certain that it won't be the last guy.
> 
> Wow I can make an entire ranty paragraph on one sentence without bothering with the rest. I feel accomplished



Rant away .... you have lost this debate, as has your pal.


----------



## westernrocky (Jul 23, 2016)

Another view...Imagine if someone said "there's a couple of blokes l know feed live rats and mice to their reptiles and l know some others that breed these wierd coloured snakes that bob their heads around and some are not nice colours so they just put them in the freezer" .... "lets ban reptile keeping" WR


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 23, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Rant away .... you have lost this debate, as has your pal.



When you can give me a reason that I've lost this debate I'll be happy to lose.


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Rant away .... you have lost this debate, as has your pal.



I haven't actually proffered an opinion one way or the other on greyhound racing.

I am keen to discuss why you think it's ok to drown a cat in a wheelie bin but object to cruelty in the greyhound scene.


----------



## meako (Jul 23, 2016)

How much is the real estate worth ? Wentworth Park ,Dapto Dogs, Shoalhaven, Richmond. etc ?
Answer that question and you will arrive at the figure of how much Mike Baird gives a stuff about animal welfare.
Pacing/trotting will be next-How many units could be developed at Harold park?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 23, 2016)

Wally said:


> I haven't actually proffered an opinion one way or the other on greyhound racing.
> 
> I am keen to discuss why you think it's ok to drown a cat in a wheelie bin but object to cruelty in the greyhound scene.


 
There's a certain feral thing on here I'd like to drown in a minute :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

(This thread)


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 23, 2016)

westernrocky said:


> Another view...Imagine if someone said "there's a couple of blokes l know feed live rats and mice to their reptiles and l know some others that breed these wierd coloured snakes that bob their heads around and some are not nice colours so they just put them in the freezer" .... "lets ban reptile keeping" WR



This is regarded as cruel animal treatment ( most likely even by most snake keepers) and I expect if RSPCA knew about it your mates might find themselves in serious trouble .

- - - Updated - - -



Wally said:


> I haven't actually proffered an opinion one way or the other on greyhound racing.
> 
> I am keen to discuss why you think it's ok to drown a cat in a wheelie bin but object to cruelty in the greyhound scene.



Correct you've contributed nothing.


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2016)

^^ Is my question unsuitable to your narrative on this topic?


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 23, 2016)

What about people feeding live crickets, woodies, mealworms and silkworms to their lizards?

GW.

- - - Updated - - -



kingofnobbys said:


> Majority of the people who have greyhounds (nearly all) are in it for the winnings they expect / hope to gain from their dogs, no other reason. If the dog doesn't race successfully it's no longer an income source but a financial liability ( no more doggy , how often do you see these dogs being offered as family pets ? ).



Nobby,

By your own admission you have stated that you have never had any involvement in the sport at all. The above quote clearly demonstrates your lack of knowledge in regard to greyhound racing. As I've stated previously there are SOME bad eggs that are in it solely for profit either through winnings, gambling or from the sale of pups but this would be the vast minority.

I know first hand that the vast majority of those that race greyhounds are just average joes and joanies that do it for the pleasure of watching their dog(s) do what they love to do...chase. Some of those that own and race them might have a minimal wager but nearly all do it just to watch their dog(s) enjoying having a run around the track. They are not in it for the profit and in fact the total cost of keeping, feeding, transporting and racing the dog(s) far outways any financial return.

It appears that you are expressing an opinion based on emotion from information gathered through all the propaganda that has been distributed in the media without investigating the subject further. Sorry but unfortunately I don't see that as an informed way to come to an intelligent conclusion.

Cheers, 

George.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 23, 2016)

I think you are right Meako. Going on the Liberals track history so far it's all about development. We're without both a rail service and a replacement light rail service in Newcastle. The Government has been more focused on removing the old line than installing light rail and going from it being a green corridor for the public to now splitting it with development.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 23, 2016)

DONT GET ME STARTED ON THE LIGHT RAIL!

sorry I just hate the idiotic ACT Government. Of all the innovative and more efficient technologies they could have invested in they chose something so primitive


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 24, 2016)

apprenticegnome said:


> I think you are right Meako. Going on the Liberals track history so far it's all about development. We're without both a rail service and a replacement light rail service in Newcastle. The Government has been more focused on removing the old line than installing light rail and going from it being a green corridor for the public to now splitting it with development.



Saw that coming unfortunately.... NCC is way too developer orientated .... the other thing I expected would be likely would be for the rail corridor to be converted to a parking lot , it was never going to become a public access green zone (knew that was just spin to get the locals on board).


----------



## snakeboy1997 (Jul 24, 2016)

The biggest problem with baning grayhojnd raceing is now gray hounds will go extinct and wont be around any more and the same will happen with horses if they dont have a use theres no reasin to keep them around and any way theres nothing wrong with raceing grayhounds that is wat they are bred for and as to do with the live baiting of rabbits gray hounds are a hunting dog they are also bred to kill rabbit so its just nature for them to do so


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 24, 2016)

[MENTION=35481]snakeboy1997[/MENTION] No, plenty of people keep both of those animas as pets. BTW not trying to be an ahole but that spelling was cringier than a Jacob Sartorius music video


----------



## jase75 (Jul 24, 2016)

What a load of crap Snakeboy! If you think it's ok to tie live pigs, rabbits and possums to a lure and let Greyhounds rip them apart while they are still alive then you should never be allowed to own a animal again. And why would they become extinct ? No other dog species that doesn't race have become extinct. Like Bredlifreak said it just means they will be kept as pets rather than an item from which to earn an income.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 24, 2016)

NCC was only a minor player in regards to the removal of the rail system in Newcastle. The Instigator and main driving force came from the same State Governnment along with the many of their co-horts from the Hunter that have had to step down due to corruption. This same State Government is now using sloppy fabricated figures to shut down an industry which will result in development potential all the while telling us that places like Wentworth Park will stay Public Land.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 24, 2016)

apprenticegnome said:


> NCC was only a minor player in regards to the removal of the rail system in Newcastle. The Instigator and main driving force came from the same State Governnment along with the many of their co-horts from the Hunter that have had to step down due to corruption. This same State Government is now using sloppy fabricated figures to shut down an industry which will result in development potential all the while telling us that places like Wentworth Park will stay Public Land.



Yes true, and they were the same mob who sat on their hands when OneSteel shutdown the Steelworks throwing thousands of people out of jobs (most of them permanently .... despite the spin that there were supposed be lots of jobs available for those who wanted them to step into , and of creating thousands of new high tech jobs at the new industrial park west of Toole Street ( lucky if there are 100 jobs there - and mostly these are low tech low skilled jobs) and with a new international container terminal on the vacated steelworks site (which never happened - nor did the new coal loader on the site either - it is still empty).
The same mob who bent over backwards to save Whyalla and Kembla steelworks more recently.

- - - Updated - - -



jase75 said:


> What a load of crap Snakeboy! If you think it's ok to tie live pigs, rabbits and possums to a lure and let Greyhounds rip them apart while they are still alive then you should never be allowed to own a animal again. And why would they become extinct ? No other dog species that doesn't race have become extinct. Like Bredlifreak said it just means they will be kept as pets rather than an item from which to earn an income.



True - if they really love the breed, it'll survive as pets. If not , well , IMO no great loss if the breed did go extinct here in Australia = one less introduced breed of animal.


----------

